# About Gottabemom



## Gottabemom

Hi, I am 32 years old and I had a miscarriage last year on June 16,2017. I was so happy that I was going finally be a mom. Now that I had that loss it hurts so bad. I cant help but to think that I will never be a mom to my own child. I have people tell me all the time that I am young it will happen again but I don't feel that way. My boyfriend have children of his own. And do understand my loss of the baby. I tell him that I want a baby and he tells me that children are expensive but to me life is expensive. Now he is working on getting full custody of one of his children. I feel like I am going to be a instant mom. It hurts me to see people with children that complain about being a mom when it is a precious gift that I feel like I will never have. Cries from Gottbemom::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Welcome aboard! *hugs* I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Babies are expensive and physically, mentally, and emotionally draining - and so worth it if you're the "mom sort," which it sounds like you are. Don't give up hope. God creates moms in many different ways, and you're still within the realm of possibility age-wise for the most common way!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :flower:


----------

